
Zero Day Exploits Rarely Discovered by More Than One Group, Study Finds - aburan28
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zero-day-exploits-rarely-discovered-by-more-than-one-group-study-finds
======
Nomentatus
The sobering conclusion we can draw, is that there are helluva lot more
vulnerabilities where those came from that no-one's discovered.

------
JumpCrisscross
> _The researchers don 't say who provided the data—only that it came from a
> vulnerability research group_

Gold-standard science right here.

~~~
Nomentatus
The time to snark about a preliminary study is when you have something better
in hand.

